# St georges  what a blessing



## letliloneswalk (Jul 28, 2010)

Well what can i say -- St Georges has to be atleast one step closer to heaven than Lawrenceville Ga  4 sure!
Spent two weeks fishing off shore wrecks in 75-100' of water and the bite was on !
What a fabulous time we all had!   The weather was perfect , the seas were calm and the fishing was RED HOT as usual ! 

It started with triple "B" and I slamming some ferocious giant mutant mangrove snappers !  We put the chum bag out and it was  "Soups On"   we had  fiddee  jumbo mangs in an out of the chum with in minutes!  !  Triple "B" had one hooked up before i finished tying my knot !   We ended up with a limit of 30 giant mangroves!  In between the slamming mangs we had many AJ's most of them a few inch's short but we got a few thirty pounders in the boat! A bunch of  big kings and a few groupers! 

Fishing the Gilmore wreck in 85' feet of water was a bit tricky -  too many  Jew Fish (Goliath Grouper) kept stealing our big catches of snapper and grouper!  Triple "B' and I had mutilple hook ups with giant grouper / giant red snapper only to have the Jewfish rob us blind and take 200 yards of 100 lb braid along the way!   In fact i do think the jewfish leaned a little too hard on some of triple "B'' s  equipment !   (let Bill tell you about that) 

Any how i had a few jew fish on for maybe 30 - 45 minutes only too break them off !  But finally after a 40 minute battle with my accurate loaded with 100 power pro line on my trusty 200lb  trevala  i managed to get one to the boat!  It was truely an amazing site !  To see a 200+ lb fish swimming next to the boat!  We tried to release the air from its bladder so it could swim away ! but after letting it go it floated !  So my son Alex and nephew Cody dove in and brought the fish back ! That is when  Dr D J   ( Denny ) started to operate and managed to release the trapped air moments later, the monster was on his way back home to the bottom of the sea! 

We were so blessed as we caught over 12 species of fish and brought home about 150lbs of fillets! 

Fished 6 days  had double limits of reds and blacks and a great variety of other toothed and toothless fish!

 Species caught 1) Mangrove - Grey Snapper 2) red snapper 3) lane Snapper 4) Vermillion snapper 5) Gag Grouper 6) Amber Jacks 7) Cobia 8) King Fish 9) Spanish mackeral 10) Bonita Little Tunny 11) sharks  too many to list  (all a major pain in the petchutkee)  we did catch a few  pig fish , blue runners and a few other small reef fish!  Cuda's  ate a few of the big mangs  until triple "B" momentarily gaffed one! 

yfnC  Tony    ( John 14:6 ) look it up its a great verse

see pictures at the bottom --



Tony Laniewicz

Subject:	Fishing was great  St George Island   Thank you LORD !!!!



What a fabulous time we all had!   The weather was perfect , the seas were calm and the fishing was RED HOT as usual ! 

It started with triple "B" and I slamming some ferocious giant mutant mangrove snappers !  We put the chum bag out and it was  "Soups On"   we had  fiddee  jumbo mangs in an out of the chum with in minutes!  !  Triple "B" had one hooked up before i finished tying my knot !   We ended up with a limit of 30 giant mangroves!  In between the slamming mangs we had many AJ's most of them a few inch's short but we got a few thirty pounders in the boat! A bunch of  big kings and a few groupers! 

Fishing the Gilmore wreck in 85' feet of water was a bit tricky -  too many  Jew Fish (Goliath Grouper) kept stealing our big catches of snapper and grouper!  Triple "B' and I had mutilple hook ups with giant grouper / giant red snapper only to have the Jewfish rob us blind and take 200 yards of 100 lb braid along the way!   In fact i do think the jewfish leaned a little too hard on some of triple "B'' s  equipment !   (let Bill tell you about that) 

Any how i had a few jew fish on for maybe 30 - 45 minutes only too break them off !  But finally after a 40 minute battle with my accurate loaded with 100 power pro line on my trusty 200lb  trevala  i managed to get one to the boat!  It was truely an amazing site !  To see a 200+ lb fish swimming next to the boat!  We tried to release the air from its bladder so it could swim away ! but after letting it go it floated !  So my son Alex and nephew Cody dove in and brought the fish back ! That is when  Dr D J   ( Denny ) started to operate and managed to release the trapped air moments later, the monster was on his way back home to the bottom of the sea! 

We were so blessed as we caught over 12 species of fish and brought home about 150lbs of fillets! 

Fished 6 days  had double limits of reds and blacks everyday except once! 

The anglers were    Tony L , Alex L , Bill B (Triple "B")  Dr DJ (Denny J)  Alex M ( moore or Less LOL)  Marc Carson- Big RED Snapper man  and Connie and Carol - the dancing laughing bonita girls! 

Species caught 1) Mangrove - Grey Snapper 2) red snapper 3) lane Snapper 4) Vermillion snapper 5) Gag Grouper 6) Amber Jacks 7) Cobia 8) King Fish 9) Spanish mackeral 10) Bonita Little Tunny 11) sharks  too many to list  (all a major pain in the petchutkee)  we did catch a few  pig fish , blue runners and a few other small reef fish!  Cuda's  ate a few of the big mangs  until triple "B" momentarily gaffed one! 


It was awesome !  Thank you Our Lord God Our Father in heaven! 

sorry not too many pictures this year i was a little too busy  betting  HOOKED UP !!! 






see pictures at the bottom --



Tony Laniewicz

Subject:	Fishing was great  St George Island   Thank you LORD !!!!



What a fabulous time we all had!   The weather was perfect , the seas were calm and the fishing was RED HOT as usual ! 

It started with triple "B" and I slamming some ferocious giant mutant mangrove snappers !  We put the chum bag out and it was  "Soups On"   we had  fiddee  jumbo mangs in an out of the chum with in minutes!  !  Triple "B" had one hooked up before i finished tying my knot !   We ended up with a limit of 30 giant mangroves!  In between the slamming mangs we had many AJ's most of them a few inch's short but we got a few thirty pounders in the boat! A bunch of  big kings and a few groupers! 

Fishing the Gilmore wreck in 85' feet of water was a bit tricky -  too many  Jew Fish (Goliath Grouper) kept stealing our big catches of snapper and grouper!  Triple "B' and I had mutilple hook ups with giant grouper / giant red snapper only to have the Jewfish rob us blind and take 200 yards of 100 lb braid along the way!   In fact i do think the jewfish leaned a little too hard on some of triple "B'' s  equipment !   (let Bill tell you about that) 

Any how i had a few jew fish on for maybe 30 - 45 minutes only too break them off !  But finally after a 40 minute battle with my accurate loaded with 100 power pro line on my trusty 200lb  trevala  i managed to get one to the boat!  It was truely an amazing site !  To see a 200+ lb fish swimming next to the boat!  We tried to release the air from its bladder so it could swim away ! but after letting it go it floated !  So my son Alex and nephew Cody dove in and brought the fish back ! That is when  Dr D J   ( Denny ) started to operate and managed to release the trapped air moments later, the monster was on his way back home to the bottom of the sea! 

We were so blessed as we caught over 12 species of fish and brought home about 150lbs of fillets! 

Fished 6 days  had double limits of reds and blacks everyday except once! 



Species caught 1) Mangrove - Grey Snapper 2) red snapper 3)Black snapper  4) Vermillion snapper 5) Gag Grouper 6) Amber Jacks 7) Cobia 8) King Fish 9) Spanish mackeral 10) Bonita Little Tunny 11) lane snapper 12) sharks  too many to list  (all a major pain in the petchutkee)  we did catch a few  pig fish , blue runners and a few other small reef fish!  Cuda's  ate a few of the big mangs  until triple "B" momentarily gaffed one! 


It was awesome !  Thank you Our Lord God Our Father in heaven! 

sorry not too many pictures this year i was a little too busy  betting  HOOKED UP !!! 


ryan  stop by   some time  i am sure your reading this


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 28, 2010)

be sure to go to bottom too see the pictures  sorry  looks like i printed the text  3 times

go to bottom of last post to see pics


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work Tony!!  New boat?


----------



## grim (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## fishinmama (Jul 28, 2010)

I wanna go fishin with you!!! You guys had a great catch! Congrats!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 28, 2010)

very nice, cool pics w/goliath!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 29, 2010)

Amen !  Fish one fish all  !

I live to fish and fish to live thats when I'm not hunting that is!

God is good all the time and all the time God is good!


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jul 29, 2010)

congrarts looks like a great trip wish i was there ' i love it down on the island keep thinking of moving there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2010)

*WOW.*  that's all I can say.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome! I'd be afraid to jump in with a "wounded fish"...always wondering if a large shark was ready to jump on that easy meal.


----------



## rotorhead (Aug 2, 2010)

*St.George Isl.*

Sounds like you hit the timing just right at the Island. The island is one of the best kept secret places to fish in the panhandle and is not know by many people. My fishing buddy and I go down four or five times a year and always have a great time fishing the bay for reds. trout, drum and whatever else is in the area. I have fished the entire coast line of Florida and the Island has them all beat. Drive on to the island gab a fish sandwich and beer at the Blue Parriot check in and go fish. No pressure to do anything but have a good time wearing out your shoulder and arm muscles.
Rotorhead


----------



## How2fish (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats looks like a great time was had by all !


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 17, 2010)

yes   lets keep it a secret though


John 14:6


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 21, 2010)

And a great time was had by all, I'm jealous.


----------

